# Catalina



## Naticruz

¡Hola!

Me gustaría saber si además de _catalina _y de _mierda_ (disculpadme la vulgaridad) ¿hay otras palabras para significar los excrementos humanos?

Muchas gracias
*NC*


----------



## vante04

materia fecal, desperdicios. desechos.


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

Hola, ¿dónde se dice lo de catalina?
Aparte de la mierda solo me sé caca/excrementos/heces/popó (y la útima me da mucho pudor ).


----------



## vante04

Quizás quizo decir cacalina?


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Adelaida Péndelton said:


> Hola, ¿dónde se dice lo de catalina?
> Aparte de la mierda solo me sé caca/excrementos/heces/popó (y la útima me da mucho pudor ).


Coincido con Adelaida: lo de catalina no me suena.


----------



## clares3

Hola
Lo de cacalina no lo había oído nunca; lo de catalina sí como equivalente a mierda. Otro sinónimo, muy vulgar, zurullo


----------



## Pinairun

Mojón, zurullo,


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

Navegando por lo vulgar añado truño


----------



## Naticruz

El DRAE y el Diccionario de María Moliner, incluyen la palabra catalina:

DRAE:catalina1.
(Del n. p. _Catalina_).
1. f. Excremento humano.

MARÍA MOLINER: catalina2 
f. inf. Deposición (*excremento).

La palabra la oí en la serie de TVE, _Amar en tiempos revueltos. _ Alguien había pisado una catalina.

Las palabras informales _zurullo _y _mojón_ me convienen. Truño no la he encontrado. Muchísimas gracias a todos.


----------



## Saúl Ortega

Naticruz said:


> DRAE:catalina1.
> (Del n. p. _Catalina_).
> 1. f. Excremento humano.


Eeeehhhhhh...       

Esta no me la creo... Como para matar a los de la RAE... O... ¿para matar a quienes nombran a sus hijas Catalina? 

Me pregunto qué fue primero, ¿el nombre o el excremento?


----------



## Jonno

Lo de "catalina" como excremento humano se ha hablado recientemente en el foro: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2135583

Y si se usa un algunas partes o épocas (yo jamás lo había escuchado) no es por culpa de los señores de la RAE sino al revés


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Estoy empezando a querer vivir en la ignorancia: se aprenden demasiadas cosas en este foro...


----------



## Jonno

Yo diferenciaría por una parte la "materia" excremento en cualquier cantidad: mierda, caca, heces, popó (infantil)...; y por otra parte una "porción" de excremento correspondiente a una deposición: zurullo, mojón, mocordo, truño... Aquí podríamos añadir alguna de las palabras de la primera lista si le añadimos un/una, como caca o mierda.


----------



## Peterdg

Cámara (acepción 15 del DRAE).


----------



## Berenguer

Creo que no se ha comentado, pero también se puede usar «ñorda».


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

Y ñórdiga, pero me volvería loca y no daría con ello si alguien me hablase de cámara en ese sentido...


----------



## Saúl Ortega

Peterdg said:


> Cámara (acepción 15 del DRAE).


  

Aaaaahhhh... No más, por favor... Suficiente he tenido con Catalina...


----------



## Peterdg

Saúl Ortega said:


> Aaaaahhhh... No más, por favor... Suficiente he tenido con Catalina...


De acuerdo. Hablemos de Pippa (o ¿sería pipí en este contexto?)

Lo siento, no pude resistir.


----------



## Anate

Hola, confirmo lo de catalina que siempre se ha dicho en Andalucía y lo de cagarruta también.


----------



## capitas

Fue la falta de costumbre. 
Cagarro, cagarrita, cagarrón, cagarruta, Catalina .
Belén, perfecto castellano-español.


----------



## Pinairun

capitas said:


> Belén, perfecto castellano-español.


 
Yo decía que _cagarruta,_ para mí, no es cosa de humanos.


----------



## capitas

Pinairun said:


> Yo decía que _cagarruta,_ para mí, no es cosa de humanos.


La verdad es que se suele usar para gatos, conejos, pájaros ,etc; pero aún para mí, la definición sería:
Cagarrita: caca pequeña o diminuta.
Cagarruta: lo mismo pero más vulgar y más fea,¡¡¡¡¡¡¡AAAhhhhggg!!!!


----------



## Pinairun

capitas said:


> La verdad es que se suele usar para gatos, conejos, pájaros ,etc; pero aún para mí, la definición sería:
> Cagarrita: caca pequeña o diminuta.
> Cagarruta: lo mismo pero más vulgar y más fea,¡¡¡¡¡¡¡AAAhhhhggg!!!!


 
Vale, vale


----------



## Avoenchanteur

Acabo de verificar,
conforme con la DRAE, no con María Moliner(edicíon de 1975) que habla dolamente de la rueda catalina.


----------



## Jonno

> Cagarro, cagarrita, cagarrón, cagarruta, Catalina .


En todo caso catalina debería ir en minúscula. No es nombre propio, aunque coincida con uno. Es como la catalina de las bicicletas, la moneda francesa luis o la galleta maría.


----------



## Peterdg

Jonno said:


> En todo caso catalina debería ir en minúscula. No es nombre propio, aunque coincida con uno. Es como la catalina de las bicicletas, la moneda francesa luis o la galleta maría.


Lo de "Catalina" es un retruécano.
(La boda...Guillermo, Catalina y ... Pippa)


----------



## clares3

Hola
Recuerdo haber oído en Extremadura "caguijón".


----------



## vante04

Verdaderamente jamas en mi vida pensé que a el excremento humano se le llamara Catalina, también desconocia los términos zurullo, mojón, mocordo, truño.
También vulgarmente se le dice NACO.


----------



## anzo89

sorete/caco/garque/tereso/mierda


----------



## Jonno

vante04 said:


> Verdaderamente jamas en mi vida pensé que a el excremento humano se le llamara Catalina, también desconocia los términos zurullo, mojón, mocordo, truño.
> También vulgarmente se le dice NACO.



Aquí pasa lo mismo con naco/sorete/caco/garque/tereso. Jamás los había visto  (quizás con la salvedad de "sorete" que me suena de alguna canción de Calamaro o de tiras de Mafalda).

Con estas cosas "escatológicas" es muy fácil que haya montones de localismos, incluso dentro de un mismo país. Por ejemplo, investigando la palabra "mocordo" veo que no aparece ni en el DRAE ni en el Moliner, aunque en mi zona es una palabra de uso común. Sin embargo sí veo que aparece en los diccionarios de euskera, así que probablemente sea una palabra del idioma vasco que ha pasado al español y se usa como tal en el País Vasco (y quizás otras zonas, pero habría que confirmarlo).


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

Por lo menos por mi zona no es nada habitual.


----------



## Jonno

¿Pero se entiende aunque no sea habitual?


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

Sí, eso sí (aunque de primeras lo asocio a moco). Parece que somos más de zurullo, mojón o truño.


----------



## capitas

Adelaida Péndelton said:


> Sí, eso sí (aunque de primeras lo asocio a moco). Parece que somos más de zurullo, mojón o truño.


Yo reconocería cagarro y sus variantes, truño y zurullo. Los demás, salvo que el contexto fuera muy evidente (¡No veas que mojón acabo de plantar en el váter!), no los reconocería ( Si alguien me dice que va a platar o que ha plantado un mojón, pensaría que es peón caminero)
(Y cómo decía Peterdg, si la mierda es de alta alcurnia, entonces es con mayúscula ( o de inconmensurables dimensiones o características ): Catalina: La real Catalina de Catalina.)


----------



## Jonno

Vale, gracias Adelaida


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

capitas said:


> Yo reconocería cagarro y sus variantes, truño y zurullo. Los demás, salvo que el contexto fuera muy evidente (¡No veas que mojón acabo de plantar en el váter!), no los reconocería ( Si alguien me dice que va a plantar o que ha plantado un mojón, pensaría que es peón caminero)


Por una sola y única vez coincido con capitas, que, por otro lado, se ve que sabe mucho del tema.


----------



## Ibermanolo

Por aquí cataplasma sí, catalina no. Zurullo, truño, mojón, mierdusco....


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

Nadie ha dicho chorizo, ¿no?


----------



## capitas

Adelaida Péndelton said:


> Nadie ha dicho chorizo, ¿no?


Creo que no, pero se usa por aquí por ser evidente el parecido.
También he oido "recuerdo" para nombrarlo educadamente (¿eufemismo?).


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

capitas said:


> Creo que no, pero se usa por aquí por ser evidente el parecido.
> También he oido "recuerdo"


Esta conversación ya me está dando un poco de asquete.
¿Tipo _souvenir_?


----------



## capitas

aldonzalorenzo said:


> Esta conversación ya me está dando un poco de asquete.
> ¿Tipo _souvenir_?


No. Una cosa es dejar un recuerdo en el váter, y otra traértelo desde un viaje como souvenir.


----------



## francisgranada

Superexcremento: _la caca de catalina en cámara_


----------



## unomasmas

clares3 said:


> Hola
> Recuerdo haber oído en Extremadura "caguijón".



En León se dice "cagajón", aunque se refiere al excremento de los machos, yeguas, caballos...: "cagajones de macho"


----------



## vante04

Cagarro, cagarrita, cagarrón, cagarruta, Catalina .
Asi se le dice en España?
Jamás lo había escuchado?


----------



## capitas

Catalina es un nombre propio (yo no lo había oido nunca ni sabía que tuviera ese significado).
Cagarro y cagarrón son palabros poco usados, pero usados y conocidos por aquí.
Cagarritas y cagarritas si que se usan habitualmente ( de ovejas,pájaros, insectos y pequeños animales en general, incluso para algunos tipos de heces de bebés (bolitas secas, duras y separadas)).


----------



## Calambur

Saúl Ortega said:


> Aaaaahhhh... No más, por favor... Suficiente he tenido con Catalina...





Peterdg said:


> De acuerdo. Hablemos de Pippa [...]



Oh, May Dog!
Casi quedo muerta con eso de "catalina" (¡y "ella" tan elegante!).
...

Llegué aquí buscando "cagarruta", así que vayan pensado, porque abriré otro hilo...

Saludos._


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

En vista que, por una parte, el tema que originó la apertura de este hilo ha sido ya suficientemente debatido, y por otra, que las consultas solicitando listados de respuestas están fuera del ámbito del foro, esta discusión queda cerrada.

Muchas gracias a todos por sus participaciones.

*Ayutuxtepeque
Moderador*


----------

